# Piriton for cats....can anyone help?!



## beej71

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has ever given their car Piriton or Piriteze? Took our 1 year old little tabby to the vet yesterday as he had a sudden flea problem and vet gave him the Advocate and also suggested a Piriton to ease the itching. Gave him a Piriteze yesterday midday, presuming that was the same thing. He seemed a bit drowsy all afternoon and evening and has now gone missing and we haven't seen him since last night. Looked everywhere and asked all the neighbours but no one seen him. He never normally leaves the garden and is the most unadventurous cat ever so we are very worried. Been calling him for 7 hours but nothing.

Has anyone experienced drowsy cats after using this? Could he just be zonked out somewhere sleeping it off? Any advice would be greatly received!

Thanks


----------



## Soozi

beej71 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever given their car Piriton or Piriteze? Took our 1 year old little tabby to the vet yesterday as he had a sudden flea problem and vet gave him the Advocate and also suggested a Piriton to ease the itching. Gave him a Piriteze yesterday midday, presuming that was the same thing. He seemed a bit drowsy all afternoon and evening and has now gone missing and we haven't seen him since last night. Looked everywhere and asked all the neighbours but no one seen him. He never normally leaves the garden and is the most unadventurous cat ever so we are very worried. Been calling him for 7 hours but nothing.
> 
> Has anyone experienced drowsy cats after using this? Could he just be zonked out somewhere sleeping it off? Any advice would be greatly received!
> 
> Thanks


Our vet member actually mentioned this on another thread and the answer is yes it is highly likely that your cat is zonked out so won't respond to you calling him. Have a look round at home first he might have found a little nook that he might not normally go to to sleep. I hope you find him but I feel he is a bit too sleepy to have gone very far. Ask all your neighbours first. Hoping he will be back soon! Hugs! X


----------



## Kimsey

He could be sleeping it off. My son had a terrible time teething and the dr told me to give him prition at bed time and it used to comatose him x


----------



## buffie

beej71 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has ever given their car Piriton or Piriteze? Took our 1 year old little tabby to the vet yesterday as he had a sudden flea problem and vet gave him the Advocate and also suggested a Piriton to ease the itching. Gave him a Piriteze yesterday midday, presuming that was the same thing. He seemed a bit drowsy all afternoon and evening and has now gone missing and we haven't seen him since last night. Looked everywhere and asked all the neighbours but no one seen him. He never normally leaves the garden and is the most unadventurous cat ever so we are very worried. Been calling him for 7 hours but nothing.
> 
> Has anyone experienced drowsy cats after using this? Could he just be zonked out somewhere sleeping it off? Any advice would be greatly received!
> 
> Thanks


I have used piriton when my cat was stung by a wasp ,the dose was half a 4mg tablet and this did make him drowsy ,what dose of piriteze did you give
Not certain on the piriteze and piriton comparison but have a feeling I have read somewhere there is a difference in ingredients.
Best thing to do is to give the vet a call ,(Out of hours will advise)hope you find him soon and that he is okay

Found this link............http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/170892-urgent-piriton-piriteze.html


----------



## Soozi

Kimsey said:


> He could be sleeping it off. My son had a terrible time teething and the dr told me to give him prition at bed time and it used to comatose him x


Beej71 have a look at Shoshannahs post on sick cat thread it explains there the effects of Piriton.


----------



## beej71

Many thanks for the replies. Drowsiness seems to be a big side effect so hopefully he's just curled up somewhere sleeping it off!


----------



## chocdonuty

piriteze is a different ingredient to piriton, in humans its usually only the latter that makes them drowsy and therefore only sold behind the pharmacy counter, plus its a different doseage.
No idea how suitable piriteze is for cats but it's best not to give any animal drugs that are not vet recommended just incase there is an adverse effect that could happen as medicines affect animals differently to us humans. 
Having said that, they are still both anti histamines and therefore made him a bit dopey so hopefully he's having a lovely snooze somewhere comfy


----------



## carly87

I wouldn't give Piriteze, but have given Piriton in the past, and yes, it makes them very sleepy.


----------



## moggie14

Piriton has the active ingredient chlorphenamine.
Piriteze contains cetirizine.

So they are completely different - it would have been wise to give exactly what the vet recommended.
I'd be very, very worried if my cat hadn't returned by now, it could be very dangerous out there during the night especially if he is drowsy. Have you searched for him today? I do hope he comes home safely very soon


----------



## branwen

Dylan has been on daily Piriton for his allergies for over 10 years.They still make the old boy sleepy...bless him 

Hope your cat comes home soon.


----------



## Finfendy

Yep, my oldest is on half a piriton for her allergies when they get bad. It does make them drowsy.
Hope your kitty comes home soon, he has probably found somewhere nice a cozy to sleep it off.


----------



## Britt

Piriton makes humans sleepy (I know because I took some when in London in July), so imagine a cat that is much smaller ..... I hope your cat is only sleeping it off. I imagine he didn't go far.


----------



## carly87

He should never have been let out while on Piriton.


----------



## Torin.

Piriteze is cetirizine which is an antihistamine.
Piriton is an older drug, chlorpheniramine, which is a sedating anithistamine.

However some bodies are still made drowsy by cetirizine (and some bodies are not made drowsy by Piriton) as the chemicals don't affect everyone equally.

The other difference is that in people Piriton is designed to be taken by people every 6-8hrs, while Piriteze is a long acting drug which is designed to be taken once-a-day.

For you, this means that if the cetirizine has made the cat drowsy, it will be longer before the effect wears off.


----------



## moggie14

carly87 said:


> He should never have been let out while on Piriton.


I am really worried about this cat :sad:
Having witnessed the immediate fallout after a cat was run over right outside my front door in broad daylight yesterday my real concern is for a cat that is not fully coherent wandering around outside especially as we are now night again, poor thing


----------



## beej71

Thanks again for suggestions. Been searching all day without stopping, posters up, tweeted and facebooked around the area, leaflets through doors and Petlog informed. Nothing else we can do. Devastated but hoping he'll pop his head through catflap any minute now.

With regards to not letting him out. The vet said it would be normal and would just take the edge off the itching. No mention of drowsiness until I looked it up today. Anyway thank you all again.


----------



## chillminx

I agree with Carly, when giving a cat an antihistamine like Piriton for the first time, you should never let the cat go out. I am surprised the vet didn't make this clear to the OP. 

Hopefully he has fallen into a deep sleep somewhere close by, but I would be rather worried about him being away from the safety of his home overnight in such a state. 

I would go out and call him, shout, bang dishes, anything that might wake him up.


EDIT: sorry, cross-posted with you beej. Piriton is renowned for making you sleepy, human or cat. Very surprised the vet didn't know that. It is an old fashioned drug and has been superseded these days with non-drowsy anti-histamines for humans. 

I do hope you find him, fingers crossed


----------



## moggie14

The vet recommended Piriton and OP gave Piriteze which as someone else has mentioned lasts longer as a sedative. 
I truly hope the cat turns up at home very soon as nights are getting cold and outside is no place for a sick sedated cat


----------



## chillminx

moggie14 said:


> The vet recommended Piriton and OP gave Piriteze which as someone else has mentioned lasts longer as a sedative.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point M14, but even if it had been given Piriton I'd not have let the cat go out for 24 hrs afterwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## moggie14

chillminx said:


> moggie14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point M14, but even if it had been given Piriton I'd not have let the cat go out for 24 hrs afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor me hun, I'm really worried about the state the cat is in and the fact he is out there alone :sad:
Click to expand...


----------



## Soozi

Oh dear so the poor little one isn't home yet. Time for a full scale search.


----------



## beej71

3 days of sweat and a lot of tears but still not home. Not giving up though


----------



## Soozi

beej71 said:


> 3 days of sweat and a lot of tears but still not home. Not giving up though


Don't give up I know you must be distraught though! Have you called round all the Vets again? Praying he will be home soon.


----------



## beej71

Called all vets, rescue homes, charities, council etc. put him on loads of lost websites. Posters everywhere, leaflets through doors, huge Twitter and facebook campaign and just been out day and night calling and shaking dreamies. Even tried taking out Hoover dust so he gets the scent of home. Just need to draw him out from wherever he's hiding


----------



## beej71

I might be being stupid here, and please tell me if I am but I was just out calling for the missing cat and was out there for about 15 mins. My other cat came out and he hasn't been paying much attention to our searching so far but when I was just repeatedly calling the cat's name he seemed to look at me and jumped up on the wall and walked across a school yard looking back at me. I curiously followed and had to basically circumnavigate a few roads and came out on the adjacent road. Couldn't see our cat until I saw him peering into a derelict garden area meowing. It's impossible to get into and the people that own the garden are away. He just kept looking interestingly into the foliage. So myself and girlfriend stood there calling and looking as much as we could with a torch and shaking Dreamies. Thought we heard a meow and my gifriend heard a meow when she walked past this afternoon. Couldn't see of hear him though, not even a rustling. I know I'm probably going mad as I've never heard of a search and rescue instinct in a cat but he never goes over onto that road and he just seemed to know what we wanted. I've left now as couldn't hear anything and believe that if he is scared and tired he probably wouldn't come out even if he recognised our voices. Going to go back later when it's quiet and just call softly but just wanted opinions. Am I going crazy???


----------



## moggie14

No! You are not going crazy! 
A few years ago my boy Oscar led me to Maddy. She had been missing for half a day during awful thunderstorms. When the weather calmed down I went out calling her and Oscar led me to a parked car. I couldn't see or hear anything but looked around. Oscar didn't want to leave so in the dark (I'm scared of spiders) I got down on the ground and looked underneath the car and there was Maddy! I had to pull her out as she had been run over, couldn't walk and smashed her pelvis but rushed her to the emergency vet and she did recover.
I swear without Oscar she would have died under that car :sad:
I hope and pray it is him, just in case the worst has happened and he is injured please do go back with torches and food to tempt him, you may have to brave it and try to find a way in there - how about trying the neighbours?


----------



## KCTT

Definitely worth having a closer look. I have had Topsy find and bring his sister home before now. Hope you have success when you go back x


----------



## beej71

Stayed out til midnight calling and then got into the garden at about 7am this morning as the owners are away for weeks but couldn't see him. Convinced he is somewhere nearby. If he heard our voices would he not come out? I got soaked and muddy walking around there and when I got back our other cat sniffed my shoes and trousers and did that thing where cats leave their mouth open for about 10 seconds. Could that mean anything? Going to leaflet every house there after work and put up even more posters as there was a nice open garage in the garden where he could have been sleeping or someone could have taken him in and started feeding him. Not giving up yet, 4 days now


----------



## Soozi

beej71 said:


> Stayed out til midnight calling and then got into the garden at about 7am this morning as the owners are away for weeks but couldn't see him. Convinced he is somewhere nearby. If he heard our voices would he not come out? I got soaked and muddy walking around there and when I got back our other cat sniffed my shoes and trousers and did that thing where cats leave their mouth open for about 10 seconds. Could that mean anything? Going to leaflet every house there after work and put up even more posters as there was a nice open garage in the garden where he could have been sleeping or someone could have taken him in and started feeding him. Not giving up yet, 4 days now


Keep looking out! Oh you must be so worried! That funny open mouth thing they do is normally when they can't identify a smell. I hope you find him soon I also think he is nearby. Hugs!
XXX


----------



## moggie14

beej71 said:


> If he heard our voices would he not come out?


Not if he is injured - ie. ran over and unable to walk :sad:
After 4 days I am inclined to think this is more likely to be the case than sleeping off an antihistamine.
You need to get in there - try knocking on the neighbours doors either side, they might be keeping an eye on the house and have a key. If you can access the garden anyway I'd just let them know you are searching for your cat.
Not sure where you are but it hasn't rained here much in weeks and if your cat is immobile under a bush or something for 4 days he could be in really bad shape.


----------



## moggie14

I was really hoping your cat would be home by now - I'm very worried :sad:
No luck at that house? xx


----------



## Soozi

moggie14 said:


> I was really hoping your cat would be home by now - I'm very worried :sad:
> No luck at that house? xx


Very worrying indeed. I thought perhaps he might have strayed out of his territory and can't find his way back it might be an idea to widen the search. I do hope he is found or comes home safe soon. X


----------



## beej71

No, spoken to all people that have houses in the area and am out day and night looking. Possible sighting by one person in the area I think he is but just got to keep looking. Posters everywhere and have put over 300 leaflets through doors. Spoken to two vets who said the Piriteze would have worn off about the time he went missing. I really think he's just been chased by something and has gone into somewhere unfamiliar and is getting more lost. His territory's so small normally that even one street away is a new world. Just got to keep looking. Could have been taken in by someone already so just hope they see the posters and leaflets. Widening the search everyday and registered with everyone we can possibly think of.


----------



## beej71

He's always getting chased by other cats anyway as he's small, so on this occasion his route to the cat flap could have been blocked and he's taken off in the other direction. Hoping that this weekend people will get in their gardens and sheds and find him. So many places to hide, I never knew all these deserted areas, wastelands between gardens, open sheds and garages etc existed until I started searching. I just want to know he's ok, even if he's been stolen and has another life with someone else I would rather that just to know he is safe


----------



## Soozi

beej71 said:


> He's always getting chased by other cats anyway as he's small, so on this occasion his route to the cat flap could have been blocked and he's taken off in the other direction. Hoping that this weekend people will get in their gardens and sheds and find him. So many places to hide, I never knew all these deserted areas, wastelands between gardens, open sheds and garages etc existed until I started searching. I just want to know he's ok, even if he's been stolen and has another life with someone else I would rather that just to know he is safe


I do hope he has been taken in by someone who is feeding him. it isn't easy circulating lost posters and leaflets people don't always see these and if they are at work chances are they are unaware he is missing! Praying that he will be found safe. Thinking of you and your family. X


----------



## moggie14

So sorry to hear your cat hasn't been found - please don't give up or lose heart - it's still early days xx


----------



## beej71

He's back!! So pleased! Came crashing through the cat flap at 5am this morning and hasn't stopped meowing and purring. in good health apart from a bit bonier and absolutely ravenous! We searched a new area last night after a tip off from someone who thought they'd seen him and he must have followed our scent home. Over the moon.


----------



## LostSoul

beej71 said:


> He's back!! So pleased! Came crashing through the cat flap at 5am this morning and hasn't stopped meowing and purring. in good health apart from a bit bonier and absolutely ravenous! We searched a new area last night after a tip off from someone who thought they'd seen him and he must have followed our scent home. Over the moon.


I havent posted on this thread before but i have been reading every day and praying he would come back soon....i'm so very happy hes home!!!!!


----------



## moggie14

Hooray :thumbup:
So pleased! Sounds like he might have been shut in somewhere bless him


----------



## beej71

Yes very likely. Curled up on my lap asleep. He's knackered the poor boy. Thank you all so much


----------



## Soozi

Brilliant news! It's terrible because as the days go on you can't help but start to think you won't see them again and that is so painful! Bless him I bet you can't stop cuddling him! Hugs to all! X


----------

